# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  polip przełyku, odbijanie, masa objawów pomocy! :(

## agoraaa

Ratujcie mnie. 
Od jakiegoś miesiąca (a może i dłużej) mam wiele niepokojących objawów, które po prostu niszczą mi życie. Mam skierowanie do szpitala, ale wiadomo jak to w polskich szpitalach jest, chce wiedzec co mi dolega, chce wiedziec czego mam się spodziewac, a najważniejsze czy jest szansa na wyleczenie. 
Objawy: 1. cokolwiek zjem (a nawet jak nic nie zjem) odbija mi się praktycznie non stop i do tego dochodzą okropne gazy non stop, nie mogę już z ztym wytrzymac, to mi niszczy psychikę, nie mogę spotykac się z ludźmi i przestałam chodzic na uczelnie. Lekarz ogólny, tak samo jak gastrolog (o tym później) totalnie to ignorowali! A to mój główny problem, z każdym dniem jest gorzej - pytanie: czy to może miec związek z polipem przełyku? (o tym niżej)
2. pomimo wielu leków: Tribux, MeteoSpasmyl, Debutir, do tego masa probiotyków, ziół, siemie lniane nie było i nie ma żadnej poprawy.
3. Praktycznie nic nie mogę jeśc, wręcz zaczęłam bac się jeśc, bo wiem co będzie za chwile, nawet picie wody powoduje odbijanie i gazy, mam wręcz wrażenie, że one same ze mnie uchodzą bez mojej wiedzy. 
4. Miałam robione mase badan: krew ( wszystko w normie z wyjątkiem bilirubiny - jestem nosicielką HBV - to ma związek? wątroba zdrowa). Badanie ogólne kału: mój lekarz ogólny mówił, że ok, ale wyszły bardzo liczne bakterie - nie wiem co to znaczy. Badanie USG - wszystko super, nic nie wyszło.  Gastroskopia (!) - w przełyku na głębokości 40cm od siekaczy duży polip na szerokiej podstawie, o nierównej powierzchni. Wpust sprawny. Błona sluzowa żołądka zaczerwnieniona. Odźwiernik nie obkurcza się podczas badania (wiem, że chyba powinien, gastrolog nic nie powiedziała), opuszka i dalsza częśc dwunastnicy dostępna aparatem bez zmian. Konieczne pobranie wycinka z polipa w warunkach szpitalnych. Helicobacter nie ma. Do tego robiłam testy na Salmonelle i Shigelle - nie mam.
5. Przez jakiś czas miałam zielony stolec - miał normalną konsystencje, teraz jest brązowawy, ale papkowaty i cuchnący :Frown:  Nic mnie nie boli, nawet podczas ucisku brzucha. Pojawiła się jakby zgaga chociaż nie wiem do końca, nie piecze mnie nic tylko taki nieprzyjemny zapach z ust, kiedyś już to miałam, ale przeszło samo. Do tego przelewanie w brzuchu - po prostu OKROPNE, zaraz po tym jak coś zjem. Schudłam 6 kg, a i gastrolog mówiła, że mam dużo żółci w żołądku, ale nic o tym nie napisała.
Planuje zgłosic się do szpitala lada dzien, ale boje się, że mnie oleją tam też, zrobią wycinek i papa, a ja z każdym dniem się gorzej czuje i wykańczam. Proszę o jakieś rady, sugestie, cokolwiek. Lekarzy mam już naprawde dosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...u mnie też wykryto polipy w przełyku, też mam wiele podobnych i wręcz takich samych jak Pani objawów, mam co prawda bardzo życzliwą i dociekliwą Panią Doktor rodzinną, ale i ona szuka wśród mych dziwnych niekiedy objawów trochę po omacku, i nie na wszystkie badania może mi dac przekaz - wiele z nich za Jej sugestią, albo na własnego czuja robie prywatnie.
Jakież jednak było moje zdziwienie, gdy się ułożyły puzzle po otrzymaniu wyniku z posiewu moczu (prywatnie zrobione). Okazało się bowiem, ze (nie wiem niestety jak długo, ale podejrzewam, ze od dawna) mój organizm boryka się z bakterią Escherischia Coli - tzw. w skrócie E. coli - i przynajmniej 90% moich wszystkich problemów zdrowotnych powodowało zatrucie toksynami tej bakterii, która jest pożyteczna w przewodzie pokarmowym i żołądku bo produkuje witaminy i jakies tam potrzebne substancje, ale poza przewodem pokarmowym jest niezwykle groźna nawet dla życia.. a dokładniej nie ona sama, ale toksyny, które kolokwialnie rzecz ujmując "wydala". Nie leczona lub za późno/żle rozpoznana może skończyć się SEPSĄ... a stąd najbliżej na tamten świat...
...Do zrobienia posiewu moczu nakłonił mnie zielony kolor moczu... badań kału juz nie robiłam, bo póki co po bardzo silnych antybiotykach czuję, że mi się wszystko w środku nareszcie zaczęło oczyszczać. Pewnie jeszcze długo to potrwa, ale wolę taki powolny proces od stagnacji.
Narazie powoli odzyskuję apetyt, schodzi mi (zauważyli to wszyscy, którzy mnie znają) ogólna opuchlizna ciała - wywołana nie nagromadzeniem wody w organizmie (bo samej wody to ja dziennie przyjmuję średnio od 2 - 4 litrów) - ale toksynami, jakich mi naprodukowała E. coli !!! Jeszcze ciągle boję się jeść, bo jednak trochę organizmowi zajmie regeneracja po spustoszeniu jakie wywołała w mym wnętrzu E. coli , ale powoli mogę poskubać wielu produktów, od których jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu mnie totalnie odrzucało.

Dla mnie osobiście od początku najbardziej zastanawiające było to, że ilekroć miałam kuracje antybiotykowe (na przeziębienia, zapalenia różnej maści) - zawsze w bardzo znacznym stopniu poprawiał mi się ogólny stan organizmu, lepsza cera, lepsze samopoczucie, więcej energii, znacznie mniejszy  ból głowy , lepsze trawienie, no wszystko mi lepiej zaczynało funkcjonowac po prostu! ...no ale po jakimś czasie znowu czułam się zatruta (tak jakby mi było mdło w mięśniach i poszczególnych komórkach!!!), chodziłam półprzytomna, niewyspana, obolała, ze strachem patrzyłam na jedzenie bo paradoksalnie lepiej się czułam przed nim niż jak już coś zjadłam (a od wielu lat i tak staram się jeść produkty proste - nie złożone, jem mało cukru, słodyczy..) ...No i NARESZCIE - zwykły, nieromantyczny posiew moczu, do którego zrobiono mi na moją prośbę antybiogram - pokazał na jakie konkretnie antybiotyki nie jest odporna drążąca mnie "cholera"!!!  :Smile: 

Życzę wszystkim przede wszystkim zdrowia!!!
A jeśli los obarczył jakimiś dolegliwościami, chorobami - życzę właściwego rozpoznania, szybkiego i pełnego powrotu do zdrowia  :Smile: ))))
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam

Cyt
prof. Heczko powiedział w TV (2007r)  Leczenia antybiotykami bakterii a późniejsze leczenie powikłań po długotrwałej kuracji antybiotykowej często jest znacznie droższe i trudniejsze od leczenia samej bakterii, a najczęściej związane jest z problemami rozwiniętej grzybicy, rozwoju wielu innych infekcji, biegunki, problemów trawiennych, depresji i innych chorób w wyniku poważnego upośledzenia układu odpornościowego przez podawane leki farmakologiczne. 

U Was rozprzestrzenienie się bakterii która w normalnej sytuacji jest niemal komansalną wskazuje na brak odporności organizmu.
Wśród moich pacjentów jest to najczęściej spowodowane dużym pasożytem np grzybicą lub robakiem w ukł pokarmowym.
Metabolizm ich z latami tak obniża odporność , że rozwój np w ukł moczowym E.coli czy jakiś enterococców to sprawa czasu. 
Tak naprawdę potrzebne wam sa testy na to co jest głównym czynnikiem chorobowym.
Bakterie to zwykle ogon czegoś poważniejszego.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie po gastroskopii wykryto płaski polip i średnicy 4 mm oczywiście pobrano wycinek. Teraz czekam na wyniki ale nie ukrywam, ze strasznie sie boje!!! Bardzo proszę czy ktoś miał polip w przełyku????

----------


## Magda2371

U mnie wykryto kilka dni temu polipa w przełyku o rozmiarze 8mm. Byłam u swojej Pani Doktor. Teraz czekam na wyniki z wycinków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam dysbioze jelit, okropne dolegliwości. Lekarze długo nie mogli mnie zdiagnozowac, szukali zupełnie gdzie indziej. Znajoma farmaceutka poleciła mi stosowanie preparatu Lactoral IBD, który ogromnie zmniejszył dolegliwości, złagodził ból brzucha i problemy z wypróżnianiem.

----------

